# My TWO new toys!



## Smokin04 (Jan 29, 2014)

Just added these two amazing pieces to my arsenal...

Glock 19 mid-frame and the AMAZING FNP-Tac .45. 16 rounds of 9mm and 16 rounds of .45...can't imagine a better addition....


----------



## sparkyprep (Jul 5, 2013)

Not a fan of Glock, but hey, if you love it, awesome!


----------



## shotlady (Aug 30, 2012)

those are beautiful pieces! I love the feeling I get when I get a new side arm! happy shooting!


----------



## csi-tech (Apr 13, 2013)

I have seen alot of FNs out there but never shot one. Let us know how it does.


----------



## Beach Kowboy (Feb 13, 2014)

My FN 5.7 is excellent. We are lookin at one of their precision rifles now too. I will post if we pull the trigger on one


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

Very nice additions to your family!


----------



## Seneca (Nov 16, 2012)

Very nice! 
One of these days I'll get around to adding a Glock to the collection. I'm working on getting an AR, possibly a RRA HB and another Beretta 92.


----------



## Leon (Jan 30, 2012)

oooh nice! I just picked up a virgin S&W SD40, the original, love love it. Tomorrow I'm grabbing a Winchester SX3 and an extended magazine tube, a goose choke and a sling. It will be tactical to the max and ready to smack geese at 60 yards. We had a guy with me in my latest YT video made a solid goose kill with that gun at a confirmed rangefinder reading of 85 yards. Hal is the man.


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

Nice addition. I am also no fan of Glock, but that is why they make different brands. I need to ad a 40 one I just always passed on looking at a Beretta 96. or a Ruger SR40. Ruger is my comfort zone a default weapon for me I need to step out side the box a bit.
Sitting here this morning playing with a few of my barbie dolls for men swamping around a few parts.
Watching an amazing sun rise over the field reflecting off the snow


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

Love 'em...and all I got was a puppy!:sad:


----------



## dannydefense (Oct 9, 2013)

16 rounds of .45 should last you a whole 11.4 seconds, but that's just .5 of the fun you'll have with that 1.

Holy floorplate on the magazine though. That thing is ginormous.


----------



## Smokin04 (Jan 29, 2014)

I know right. Both pistols have the adjustable backstraps, and I find the factory ones to be the most comfortable. The hump on the FN mag is actually adding to the control factor. I feel as if it gives the pinky additional leverage against muzzle rise while engaging. I love the way it feels. Surprisingly, the HUGE FN and Glock weigh pretty close to each other when empty. Loaded though, you can feel the .45 ammo for sure.

Either way, I'm super excited to mount a red dot on the FN and start raising hell at the range with it. Hickok45 did a test on Youtube with it (supressed even) where he was plinking a gong at 100+ yds with it... 





I gotta ask though guys...why the distaste for Glock?


----------



## dannydefense (Oct 9, 2013)

Smokin04 said:


> I gotta ask though guys...why the distaste for Glock?


They're fuggin-ugly. At least that's my take. I have to admit to owning one however. They've grown on me, but not enough; my next pistol purchase is going to be an M&P.


----------



## Smokin04 (Jan 29, 2014)

dannydefense said:


> They're fuggin-ugly. At least that's my take. I have to admit to owning one however. They've grown on me, but not enough; my next pistol purchase is going to be an M&P.


I agree to an extent...Glocks ain't the best looking pistols...but aesthetics aside...they have been more reliable than any firearm I've ever owned. I don't think I've ever had a stoppage when using a glock. Volvo levels of reliability. Sure there are others that are great funs and plenty reliable...but the sheer volume of Glocks out there and they few if any complaints ever expressed (I feel) is a testament to that reliability.


----------



## sepp (Feb 7, 2014)

Not a fan of the Glock but I have a FNP - Tac .45 myself and I love it.


----------



## sparkyprep (Jul 5, 2013)

I prefer "Made in America", Glocks are ugly, I don't like their " proprietary rifling"


----------



## Smokin04 (Jan 29, 2014)

sparkyprep said:


> I prefer "Made in America", Glocks are ugly, I don't like their " proprietary rifling"


Glocks are made in Smyrna, GA. Given some PARTS are made in Austria, but they are assembled in the U.S.

The rifling is more efficient than traditional rifling. Aids in consistency/performance from ammunition.

But, hey...to each their own. I respect everyone's position.


----------



## Arizona Infidel (Oct 5, 2013)

Smokin04 said:


> I gotta ask though guys...why the distaste for Glock?


Personally I don't really care for things made of plastic, although I wouldn't rule out having one someday. I also just like things that were designed a little over 100 years ago. I don't think the Glock or any other modern pistol is an improvement over the 1911.


----------



## Smokin04 (Jan 29, 2014)

Arizona Infidel said:


> Personally I don't really care for things made of plastic, although I wouldn't rule out having one someday. I also just like things that were designed a little over 100 years ago. I don't think the Glock or any other modern pistol is an improvement over the 1911.


I think the modern polymer frame pistol assists with ease in break down of the weapon. I remember watching my buddy take apart his 1911 thinking to myself, damn...good thing he doesn't need to rapidly put it back together. A ton of little pieces and a complicated break down...poopy.

The TAC 45 is a polymer chassis'd pistol. Light weight, but rugged. Steel receiver and barrel. Is it "better" than a 1911? Debatable...but for me the 16 rounds is the kicker...toe to toe with a 1911...the Tac 45 can deliver that crushing power, that much longer. Higher magazine capacity ensures less time is spent reloading, something crucial in a fire fight.

I love the way a 1911 looks. It's like a Clint Eastwood movie...you always know who's the bad-ass. I love the FN's look too though. There is no doubt that the pistol is all business.


----------



## sparkyprep (Jul 5, 2013)

Smokin04 said:


> Glocks are made in Smyrna, GA. Given some PARTS are made in Austria, but they are assembled in the U.S.
> 
> The rifling is more efficient than traditional rifling. Aids in consistency/performance from ammunition.
> 
> But, hey...to each their own. I respect everyone's position.


It's still an Austrian company, with the money going overseas.


----------



## Smokin04 (Jan 29, 2014)

sparkyprep said:


> It's still an Austrian company, with the money going overseas.


They actually are an international company with 5 offices in various countries...

Corporate Offices | GLOCK USA

Not sure if that helps my case...but they still make great guns.

Category:Firearms manufacturers in the United States - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia Just for Gee-whiz, here's a list of American Manufacturers.


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

Glock money leaves the US. But not the only reason I am not fond of them
They made their name by supply LE with low cost weapons often even below cost
They are not nearly as good as the hype, manufactured by the LE sales and the internet.
They are to thick. The grips are hard to hold wet or when sweating.
They have had numerous trigger issues.
Glock is at best average I can through a program that allows me in I can by any model for 350 . I am suppose to keep it 12 months before I sell or dispose of it. I pass on it.
Others are free to buy what ever they wish. If you bring a Glock here you are welcome to fire on the range same as anyone.


----------



## Smokin04 (Jan 29, 2014)

Okay so my range day today...

Fired 100 rds through the FN
Fired 150 rds through the Glock

The FN didn't want to feed at first. I disassembled (and lubed) both and before a round was fired there was about 9 rounds in a row that didn't feed. HOWEVER!!! After the break in. 2 magazines in...there was not a single failure or stoppage. The FN reigned supreme as a bad ass pistol. Mag after mag once the intital mag was broken in, the FN was impressive. I just gave it a basic break in. Fired about 6 mags through it. Wonderful weapon....so happy I bought it.

The Glock however....
Never missed a beat. Never a stoppage, never a missed round, failure to eject, failure of any kind. I even put a 32 round Hi-Cap mag in it and gave it the beans. I could not MAKE the Glock stop. It worked like clockwork. It performed like an old friend. Trustworthy and on point. The Glock has earned its place in my vehicle as a daily carry. No weapon has ever matched the reliability/repeatability of Glock. I'm beyond happy I purchased this pistol. Unmatched reliability.

To their credit...the FN was extremely legit. Very amazing piece. Once a few rounds went through it....it's quite a serious performer. I was able to cut a 2x4 in half at 20 yds with one magazine with the FN. Please rent one at a range. You will love it! PM me...hit me up. I'll answer any questions you may have about either one...They both rock. I must give the edge to the Glock though. It never missed a beat. My ONLY compaints about the FN:

The slide release levers were a bit too close to the frame. Was tought to actuate with bare fingers let alone gloves.
The double action is a bit long...and tough to actuate. Single action is a dream though.

The Glock...plain and simple....a DREAM! Never even failed.
Only fault is the lack of ambidextrouness...the Glocks need to be able to be left hand weapons. If they could do that...they'd be unmatched.

Ask away folks...ask away.


----------



## sparkyprep (Jul 5, 2013)

Smokin04 said:


> Okay so my range day today...
> 
> Fired 100 rds through the FN
> Fired 150 rds through the Glock
> ...


Sweet! Always good to hear that someone is happy with a new addition to the family, let alone two. I hope you enjoy them for a lifetime.


----------



## dannydefense (Oct 9, 2013)

Smokin04 said:


> The Glock...plain and simple....a DREAM! Never even failed.


Excellent. Your endorsement check will be in the mail shortly.


----------



## Smokin04 (Jan 29, 2014)

dannydefense said:


> Excellent. Your endorsement check will be in the mail shortly.


Lol...I realized that I sounded like a hype man. I shoulda toned it down a bit...but I was excited about them both.

The FN was just as good...and there's no denying the awesomeness of a .45 vs a 9mm. The adjustable back straps make both very versatile for different hands. The FN gets the nod for the cool factor, plus the factory trijicon yellow/green sights. Too cool. The things about the Glock I didn't like was the lack of trijicon sights, no ambidextrous controls, and the grip texture (I like the Gen 3's grip better). But all in all....both are great pistols and work as advertised thus far.


----------



## XMTG (Jan 28, 2014)

Those are both some great guns! You will be glad you got them.


----------



## XMTG (Jan 28, 2014)

I have carried a Glock every day for nearly 20 years. I have put thousands of rounds down range and even shot the barrel out of one of my G21's. Called my LE Glock rep and told him what I had used the pistol for over the last 12 years and they rebuilt it for me at no cost. Amazing weapons. I have been shooting the FNS9 non manual safety a lot lately and I am very impressed with that weapon. Either way you slice it you got some good pieces of equipment.


----------



## RockyTopPapa (Oct 22, 2013)

The negative people on here amaze me.... damn, can't they be happy you bought something new?


----------



## Smokin04 (Jan 29, 2014)

I don't think they were being negative at all...they were just voicing their opinion about a brand of firearm. It was nothing that I took personally at least. I actually welcome criticism in some cases. I can be narrow sighted on just the good sometimes too, and the opinions of others might bring me back to the real world when I overlook certain details due to happiness.


----------



## shotlady (Aug 30, 2012)

im so glad to see a range report! im well pleased you are enjoying yer new pieces. gotta ride yer own ride. pick the best one (s)  for you. enjoy!!!


----------



## doddy37 (Oct 20, 2013)

Man I wish canada had the same gun laws as the US. Me I really like the glock. Shot one twice really like it . Enjoy


----------



## dannydefense (Oct 9, 2013)

doddy37 said:


> Man I wish canada had the same gun laws as the US. Me I really like the glock. Shot one twice really like it . Enjoy


Get on it. There's groups there who are working on it. Find them. Write your representatives. Be heard.

It's hard because most of us work, while the liberals feed off the gubmints teet and write letters all day long, but it can be done.


----------



## doddy37 (Oct 20, 2013)

Trust me Danny I'm on it lol. I have sent many letters to my local MP's and up. Also put my name on to many to count petitions. We need change, laws in Canada when it comes to guns are all over the place. 

Thanks
Doddy


----------

